# The National - Thursday



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Today's forecast is fog early, then clear. The same may be true for those who partied last night.

The weatherman also says the wind will shift from northeast to southeast during the day. I wonder if that will be a factor at all.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Depending on how the birds are placed, it could matter a _ton_....or _not_....;-)

Anagram regards, 

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Today's forecast is fog early, then clear. The same may be true for those who partied last night.
> 
> The weatherman also says the wind will shift from northeast to southeast during the day. I wonder if that will be a factor at all.


will finish this test early afternoon then move and go to a land blind for Series #6


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Re the _Retriever News_ reporting:We've asked Vickie to provide a little more "color commentary " on the performance of the dogs. Vickie is quite experienced and will be able to provide some perspective without being overly judgemental. Check it out on the WRC site.

PS enjoying the fun on RTF; I can see why some are addicted!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

#6 and 9 Picked Up


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Re the _Retriever News_ reporting:We've asked Vickie to provide a little more "color commentary " on the performance of the dogs. Vickie is quite experienced and will be able to provide some perspective without being overly judgemental. Check it out on the WRC site.
> 
> PS enjoying the fun on RTF; I can see why some are addicted!


I noticed that yesterday on her blog. I,for one, appreciate it. 

Mac


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Mark, I was just about to say that the blog reporting had giving a little subjective slant.....thank you! When folks see a great job there is nothing wrong with letting us know. Keep up the great work vickie and mark. Truly appreciated from those of us working back at home.

LT


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Vickie reports that 21 has also picked up


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Thanks FTN and Mark..........Vickie is an excellent judge and is there for every dog. A noticeable change in reporting this morning. Thank-you Vickie,
Lynn


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

Just curious how Chad is doing. I haven't heard much due to work.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark,

Thanks for giving us more flavor of the event . The 22,000 hits on the National threads so far show the interest of us sitting at home or work. I am sure WRC has similar numbers. This is the Superbowl/World Series/Final Four of the retriever world. Added to that, most of us have good friends competing.

I am very happy you have got the high quality YBS videos back this year.

Russ Stewart


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Russ said:


> Mark,
> 
> Thanks for giving us more flavor of the event . The 22,000 hits on the National threads so far show the interest of us sitting at home or work. I am sure WRC has similar numbers. This is the Superbowl/World Series/Final Four of the retriever world. Added to that, most of us have good friends competing.
> 
> ...


Thanks .Jerry has a fine lighweight camera that has awesome range. If we can just shoe horn him into a spot to get the right angle. I've attempted to ply "the powers that be" with whiskey and/or doughnuts to get Jerry good positioning.

As you may know the tests can take anywhere from 5 to 16 minutes per dog. Jerry's experience tells him when to edit( stop the camera) and then go on to the next retrieve. Should be fun to see a big quad . I hope the video can do these big tests justice. the mechanics (behind the scenes) of loading a video onto a lap top and then loaded onto a website is tedious and requires some techy stuff . Plus, most of it is done out doors, sitting in a good cell phone spot. the videos are on the WRC website.

Glad you like it. Maybe we can improve our upload technique and be closer to "real time" during the later series.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Russ said:


> Mark,
> 
> Thanks for giving us more flavor of the event . The 22,000 hits on the National threads so far show the interest of us sitting at home or work. I am sure WRC has similar numbers. This is the Superbowl/World Series/Final Four of the retriever world. Added to that, most of us have good friends competing.
> 
> ...


russ, you forgot the Stanley Cup!! 

I am thoroughly enjoying the coverage brought to us be everyone, WRC, Vickie, Lainee's updates and call back list, etc....but also, now with some dog work reporting it makes it that much better!

My computer is on overload, bouncing between all these pages!!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

We know who has handles and such, but is there anyone there that can tell us of any dogs who have squeaky clean work up to this point??

Or is this like the playoffs and no one wants to jinx the dogs? haha


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Wiredlabz said:


> We know who has handles and such, but is there anyone there that can tell us of any dogs who have squeaky clean work up to this point??
> 
> Or is this like the playoffs and no one wants to jinx the dogs? haha


I believe in jinxes! It only take a half second to go from the penthouse to the outhouse.....

FOM


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice to see a bit more substance to the reporting. Thanks, Vickie! Do we know if they finished the 5th yet?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

FOM said:


> I believe in jinxes! It only take a half second to go from the penthouse to the outhouse.....
> 
> FOM


Amen to that.

That goes for weekend trials too regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Wiredlabz said:


> russ, you forgot the Stanley Cup!!


I did not forget the Stanley Cup....I was alluding to the other events that elicit excitement


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

No update for a while on dogs.. Whats up!!!!


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

JeffLusk said:


> No update for a while on dogs.. Whats up!!!!


wrapping up 5 and getting ready for 6 .....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JeffLusk said:


> No update for a while on dogs.. Whats up!!!!


My guess is they are wrapping up the 5th series and workers are busy moving and setting up the 6th.....the reporters are waiting on callbacks? Just a guess mind you.....it is amazing to see the effort that goes into moving from one series to the next.....

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

According to the blog #63 is at the line, which is the 2nd to last dog to run the 5th......no major move required for the 6th which will be a land blind.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

surfgeoD300 said:


> wrapping up 5 and getting ready for 6 .....


thanks. anyone see/hear about auggies #44 work? or last dog #65


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I see there are anumber of advertisements. will the popularity ever grow to the point where there will be like rhe Olympics the official product of the National or taken to the level of sporting events with naming rights for the event, ie. The Visa National brought to you from the Remington Farms.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

47 dogs back, #102 Quasi Motto still playing!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Who are they???? (a little impatient here locked in the office today, sorry;-))


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Do you have callbacks?


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

#98 still in?


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

GO QUASI!!!! My avatar is his son.


Cheers Bryan.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

sorry, all i got was a text from patti saying 47 back and quasi was still playing


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

#4 is the starter for the 6th.

Aaron


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Dogs dropped from the 5th 6, 9, 21, 25, 59, 63, 73, 80, 88, 95, 98, 100.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

If WRC is up to date, looks like only two were lost in the 5th.


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

JeffLusk said:


> Dogs dropped from the 5th 6, 9, 21, 25, 59, 63, 73, 80, 88, 95, 98, 100.



NOOOOO!!! Oh well, next time.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

List is updated: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32679


----------



## sneaky (Apr 6, 2008)

What dog numbers still running have handled ?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

sneaky said:


> What dog numbers still running have handled ?


Go here: http://www.retrievertraining.net/for...ad.php?t=32679


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like they are smoking through this series....


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I heard its a nice blind setup, getting lots of answers. #44 had a nice blind, #45 excellent land blind.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Did anyone see #31 Drake's work?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Go Fen. Quasi and Missy!(Eric.Patti and Armie)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

They are not doing anything after this land blind today. Blind will be done around 3:30-4pm.

SM


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Go Yakity!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> They are not doing anything after this land blind today. Blind will be done around 3:30-4pm.
> 
> SM


Vicki's blog suggests otherwise??? A land quad....


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Still looking for news of Drake, #31. He is my home boy, and a gorgeous and gracious dog to boot! (not to mention one of the nicest owners you could ever hope to meet)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> They are not doing anything after this land blind today. Blind will be done around 3:30-4pm.
> 
> SM


not so fast.........they told the guns not to leave


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> They are not doing anything after this land blind today. Blind will be done around 3:30-4pm.
> 
> SM


Interesting, Vickies Blog says they will be moving to the next series......


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

..... and now they've announced they ARE running another series.

SM


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> ..... and now they've announced they ARE running another series.
> 
> SM


i would imagine they would want to get at least a few dogs through seeing as the rains had to back things up a bit.

does the program have the details of each series, or do they only announce it right before you start?

so - question for you veterans - starting series 6 now, finish tomorrow, start 7, maybe finish tomorrow, that leaves 8,9, and 10 for sat? or will it roll in to sun maybe?

i realize a lot depends on the complexity of each test and that there is an ever decreasing number of dogs, just trying to plan my weekend out....


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Someone please let Vicki know that Jim Gonia is not at the National. Mark Madore is running Auggie, #44 and Chip, # 65.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

JKL said:


> Someone please let Vicki know that Jim Gonia is not at the National. Mark Madore is running Auggie, #44 and Chip, # 65.


She actually posted that on the Blog on Sunday.

Oh, maybe you were talking about the WRC page. Thats not written by Vickie. Acording to the WRC page, its written by Nicole Busch


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

surfgeoD300 said:


> so - question for you veterans - starting series 6 now, finish tomorrow, start 7, maybe finish tomorrow, that leaves 8,9, and 10 for sat? or will it roll in to sun maybe?


They are actually getting done with the 6th and are planning on beginning the 7th.

They called the the Land/Water blinds they ran second the 2nd and 3rd series.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

2tall said:


> Still looking for news of Drake, #31. He is my home boy, and a gorgeous and gracious dog to boot! (not to mention one of the nicest owners you could ever hope to meet)


She is one of THE nicest, sweetest people I've met here on the east coast since I moved!


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Seems to me that for a serries of tests that are supposidly putting much more weight on marking then blinds, we are seeing a disproportant amount of serries involving blinds. Saying that, I understand we have a land quad coming up, which should be a big killer I would think. Bud


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The series 6 land blind will be the last blind run in this National..._more than likely_.....;-)

The "required" four blinds have been run regards,

kg


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Blog reports #35 and #102 were dropped


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

akblackdawg said:


> Seems to me that for a serries of tests that are supposidly putting much more weight on marking then blinds, we are seeing a disproportant amount of serries involving blinds. Saying that, I understand we have a land quad coming up, which should be a big killer I would think. Bud


Yeah but they dropped 34 on the 2 Marking series, and 25 on the 4 blind series..... seems to show markings playing a more important role, doesn't it?


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

7th series is up and running! #28 handled per blog.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> 6th series is up and running! #28 handled per blog.


#31 (Drake) handled as well


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like Nate, #32, double handled in the 7th.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

This is the 7th.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

BBnumber1 said:


> She actually posted that on the Blog on Sunday.
> 
> Oh, maybe you were talking about the WRC page. Thats not written by Vickie. Acording to the WRC page, its written by Nicole Busch


Yes, it is on the WRC sight, not the blog. My mistake, I did not know Nicole was writing the WRC sight.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

JS said:


> This is the 7th.


They have it posted on the chuckwagon as the 8th, I hear. Did they count the mark on the last blind as a series???


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Russ said:


> They have it posted on the chuckwagon as the 8th, I hear. Did they count the mark on the last blind as a series???


_Surely_ not.....

kg


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

The FT chairman and marshalls would not commit as to whether the mark in the 6th series would count as a series or not. One can only assume that it remains an option.

Barb


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

byounglove said:


> The FT chairman and marshalls would not commit as to whether the mark in the 6th series would count as a series or not. One can only assume that it remains an option.
> 
> Barb


The way its labeled on WRC, the mark was in th 5th series.... the 6th was a stand alone land blind

So, the mark/blind would be 5/6, and the land blind would be 7, and the quad would be 8......

And on Vickies blog, she talks of the Quad series either being 6 or 7... Maybe 2/3 were actually 1 series 

 I'm Soooooo confused......


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

BBnumber1 said:


> The way its labeled on WRC, the mark was in th 5th series.... the 6th was a stand alone land blind
> 
> So, the mark/blind would be 5/6, and the land blind would be 7, and the quad would be 8......
> 
> ...


Vickie changed the blog entry to indicate 7 or 8. I assume the judges need to figure out how they will finish the obligatory 10 and will count as needed.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well that elimiantes some confusion....


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

BBnumber1 said:


> Yeah but they dropped 34 on the 2 Marking series, and 25 on the 4 blind series..... seems to show markings playing a more important role, doesn't it?


Yes it does. I'd rather see the drops spread over more marking serries. I am glad to see that the mandatory blinds are done. I do hope that remaining dogs will be seperated out with marking as opposed to blinds. Bud


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Vickie changed the blog entry to indicate 7 or 8. I assume the judges need to figure out how they will finish the obligatory 10 and will count as needed.


that decision will probably be made depending on what happens of Friday, it would be very difficult to complete 4 marking tests (including the current test) in 2 days with the number of dogs still in contention, the 7th or 8th series confused:) is a 10-12 minutes test and will be completed between 1 PM and 2 PM on Friday, then do the math, 3 National marking tests in 13 hours???

Glad The Decision Is Not Mine Regards 


As with weekend field trials we are forced to deal with 2008 reality based on 1968 rules, e.g. too many dogs and not enough time, qualifications for The National Championship Stake should be changed to make the size of the entry more manageable


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> As with weekend field trials we are forced to deal with 2008 reality based on 1968 rules, e.g. too many dogs and not enough time, qualifications for The National Championship Stake should be changed to make the size of the entry more manageable


What would you propose?

A win plus 3 points?


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well they could run another blind for one of the series, or they could call this 8, and go to eleven if they have time


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

EdA said:


> As with weekend field trials we are forced to deal with 2008 reality based on 1968 rules, e.g. too many dogs and not enough time, qualifications for The National Championship Stake should be changed to make the size of the entry more manageable


Wouldn't that be the height of hypocrisy!
The National Club(s) voting themselves a rule change to control numbers while no other clubs are allowed to control their own mechanics.
Remind me, where are rule changes presented and voting upon?

What's good for the goose.....


Tim


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> What would you propose?
> 
> A win plus 3 points?


when I was a National Officer ('92-2000) we had the discussion and based on analysis of the previous 10 years adding 1 point had minimal effect, someone with analysis skills should look at point totals for some finite period and determine at what point would the points to qualify reduce the entry by 20% and then apply that point number to that needed to qualify for the National Retriever Championship......some would not like the change but the result would produce a MUCH BETTER experience for dogs, owners, and handlers


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tim Carrion said:


> Wouldn't that be the height of hypocrisy!
> The National Club(s) voting themselves a rule change to control numbers while no other clubs are allowed to control their own mechanics.
> Remind me, where are rule changes presented and voting upon?
> 
> ...


With all due respect the National Clubs have little to do with AKC policy, that falls at the feet of The Sub Committee on Rules of The Retriever Advisory Committee which currently has no Chairman due to the untimely passing of Marshall Simonds


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

For what it's worth here's who is left in the 7/8 series starting with the first dawg to run:

22, 28, 29, 31, 32, 36, 39, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 65, 66, 67, 70, 71, 74, 77, 78, 79, 81, 82, 84, 87, 89, 90, 93, 97, 99, 105


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Polock said:


> For what it's worth here's who is left in the 7/8 series starting with the first dawg to run:
> 
> 22, 28, 29, 31, 32, 36, 39, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 65, 66, 67, 70, 71, 74, 77, 78, 79, 81, 82, 84, 87, 89, 90, 93, 97, 99, 105


Yup: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32679


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

3, 4, 10, 11, 15, 19, 20 complete the series total

Dawgs 22 thru 32 have run and we will begin again tomorrow on the quad.........and I can tell you the answers will come.......


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

From Vickie's WRC blog:



> ...I'm still sitting out in the field, just about by myself, wrapping things up, and the judges have just headed in...Judge Loren Morehouse has given me another official quote: *"Vickie, I think the ball is back in our court."*


Pardon my ignorance but what does that mean?

Can't see anything between the lines regards,

JS


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Of the 45 dawgs left, I have 40 clean until the 7/8 series.........but the handles have already started with the first 5 dawgs to run it (3 have handled)

And that's exactly what the quote means........


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

JS said:


> From Vickie's WRC blog:
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but what does that mean?
> 
> ...


I think it means that the judges think that they now have the upper hand again


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I think it means that the judges think that they now have the upper hand again


And that they do Ted............

Prior to this series, everyone was in the game...........the series that are left to come are not for the faint on heart........


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I think it means that the judges think that they now have the upper hand again


Yeah, it sure looks like this quad is going to get some answers, but if I were the judge I would say, "the ball is back in THEIR (the handlers') court!" ;-)

Thanks for clarifying.

JS


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

What would you change Ed? make the dogs accumulate 8 pts , 2 wins, or what?


----------



## waggontail (Oct 10, 2007)

how would these changes affect fall trials? who would work and support the trials? where would you get piegons on such short notice? Is Mr Brown not on guard? Or maybe just National Invite...


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Looks like Nate, #32, double handled in the 7th.


Did anyone see this last run of the day? From what I heard, I'd have a hard time wearing my happy face if I was Ray Voight.

ml


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

EdA said:


> As with weekend field trials we are forced to deal with 2008 reality based on 1968 rules, e.g. too many dogs and not enough time, qualifications for The National Championship Stake should be changed to make the size of the entry more manageable



I respect your opinion alot Mr. Aycock, but I disagree with changing the qualifications. If 2 judges can routinely get through 80 to 100 dogs in 3 days, why can't 3 judges get through 104 dogs in 6 days? I don't see this as any different than any other national, but then I'm not there either.

Perhaps what should be done is the date of the national moved so that there is better weather and more daylight? November leaves very little options. 

I don't see how changing the qualifications at this point is fair. Kind of like changing what one needs for FC or AFC, not fair to all the dogs who came before or who will come after.

Kris


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Kris Hunt said:


> Perhaps what should be done is the date of the national moved so that there is better weather and more daylight? November leaves very little options.
> 
> after.
> 
> Kris


I nominate Alaska in June, you can run the dogs 24/7:razz::razz::razz:Bud


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

2-Dogs said:


> Did anyone see this last run of the day? From what I heard, I'd have a hard time wearing my happy face if I was Ray Voight.
> 
> ml


I didn't see it but was told that it was pretty unfair, making a dog mark off the flash of a gun...

Dark comes early in fall regards,


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Wiredlabz said:


> I didn't see it but was told that it was pretty unfair, making a dog mark off the flash of a gun...
> 
> Dark comes early in fall regards,


That's what I've heard as well. what a shame. Owners put their blood, sweat, tears & $$$ to get them there, and when it gets dark at 4:30 p.m......


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> I respect your opinion alot Mr. Aycock, but I disagree with changing the qualifications. If 2 judges can routinely get through 80 to 100 dogs in 3 days, why can't 3 judges get through 104 dogs in 6 days? I don't see this as any different than any other national, but then I'm not there either.
> 
> Perhaps what should be done is the date of the national moved so that there is better weather and more daylight? November leaves very little options.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Ed. First, the standards that are applied that allow judges to "routinely" get through large entries at weekend trials are cut-throat at best. The philosophy at a national is different. Furthermore, the level of dogs is much higher at a national since most are titled and all have won at least one all-age stake, an open or more restricted stake in the case of the National Open.

As far as changing the qualifications being unfair...just look at the history. Originally, the best 20 dogs were invited. Should we go back to that so that it is "fair" to those dogs that competed when the National began? There are many more well-qualified dogs than there were when the National started and many more trials in which they can qualify. It is not unreasonable to adjust entry qualification requirements as qualifying conditions change.

As far as weather goes, many of the National Opens have been conducted in bad weather conditions, including icing. Is it "fair" to those past champions that, apart from the rain, the dogs in this national have been able to run in such pleasant conditions? If the number of entrants were reduced, the time allowed, including the number of daylight hours would be more than sufficient.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> Perhaps what should be done is the date of the national moved so that there is better weather and more daylight? November leaves very little options.
> Kris


Given that the National is winding down, there would seem to me that the officials and planners of next years event should look at moving the date of future events back to October, so as to take advantage of day light saving time. Depending on where you are in the country, that could give an additional 1.5 hours or so to the National day.

Just a thought worth considering I think.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

lablover said:


> Given that the National is winding down, there would seem to me that the officials and planners of next years event should look at moving the date of future events back to October, so as to take advantage of day light saving time. Depending on where you are in the country, that could give an additional 1.5 hours or so to the National day.
> 
> Just a thought worth considering I think.


but then you start limiting the areas of the country - too far south, too hot - we get lots of humid 90 deg days in october with heat danger to dogs - then again the further north you are the shorter the days are in fall...

looks like this should have been held next week: 

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/tenday/77088?from=36hr_topnav_outdoors


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

lablover said:


> Given that the National is winding down, there would seem to me that the officials and planners of next years event should look at moving the date of future events back to October, so as to take advantage of day light saving time. Depending on where you are in the country, that could give an additional 1.5 hours or so to the National day.
> 
> Just a thought worth considering I think.


The 2009 event has been in the works for some time, no chance of that changing IMO.

I took a look at the difference in duration of daylight between Oct 20 and Nov 20 for Houston this year (see below). The difference in the duration in daylight is 47 minutes.

10/20/08
Sunrise: 7:26am
Sunset: 6:46pm
hours of daylight 11hours 20 minutes


11/20/08
Sunrise: 6:50am
Sunset: 5:23pm
hours of daylight: 10 hours 33 minutes

Difference in daylight hours between the two dates = 47 minutes


In addition, the October schedule is already full with weekend trials...peak trial season in some areas of the country.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> I took a look at the difference in duration of daylight between Oct 20 and Nov 20 for Houston this year (see below). The difference in the duration in daylight is 47 minutes.
> 
> 10/20/08
> Sunrise: 7:26am
> ...


Your last paragraph is a HUGE factor....probably the most important thing since it would have a big impact on qualification dates for next year as well as individual club dates.

As for the 47 minutes, do your time frames account for Daylight Savings Time for the October date (in effect) vs. the November date (not in effect)?

kg


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

K G said:


> As for the 47 minutes, do your time frames account for Daylight Savings Time for the October date (in effect) vs. the November date (not in effect)?
> 
> kg


Yes 

This year daylight savings time (dst) ended on Sunday Nov. 2 day. 

There was little difference in the duration of daylight on 11/1 and 11/2. The main difference is when daylight begins and ends. You can see that in the numbers I posted above. Without dst sunrise occurs earlier in the day...but so does sunset. 

So now we have more light in the morning...which doesn't help if we also have fog



With


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> So now we have more light in the morning...which doesn't help if we also have fog


With the CRC grounds located at the confluence of the Tennessee and Hiwassee Rivers, the effect of fog on a trial is not lost on me.....;-)

Takes awhile to burn off regards,

kg


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

How about lights???


----------

